# Woodshop refurb...



## woodbloke (28 Nov 2011)

Starting off in mid-Sept with a mammoth job of reinforcing the 'shop floor, I'm just about ready to start making stuff again in some sort of a serious way :roll: . So starting off with the Tool Wall, which has remained substantially unchanged, though there are:







...one or two new trinkets 8-[ :-" on the bench that I've been playing around with. Moving onto the Sharpening Bench:






...nothing has changed here either, except the Tormek has now been shifted next to the SS films. All work surfaces have been remade as well, including this one, using 18mm ply, mahogany lipping and 3mm Oil Tempered hardboard over the top to make a smooth surface. On the other side of the door:






...is the new Jet pillar drill with the Ax table. Big hand to Tiddles for helping lift this onto the bench. Going round to the right...






is my original Incra bandsaw on a new stand, with a dedicated extractor underneath. Next along is:






the new Jet 260 p/t, complete with a 'Boblock' Having played with the 260 this afternoon all I can honestly say is ...'wow!' The Jet is extracted by the DX system:






...powered by the Camvac 386. Much to my surprise, the Ax lid thingie sits directly on top off a 210l water butt and by fitting a couple of 90deg elbows inside the butt...it actually works. There's nothing inside the Camvac except a minute amount of dust. Don't do what I did though, and switch the Camvac on with all the gates shut   ...the vacuum almost squashed the butt flat and it took some beating with a lump hammer to get it more or less round again. Anyone spot where I've missed a gate? Going round clockwise again is:






the new Jet disc sander and Record Midi lathe, again sitting on a custom made bench and further round is the:






Startrite 352E complete with on of Ian's long lasting M42 blades. In the centre of the shop is the new Charnwood W650 table saw:











with it's new take-off table and dedicated Sheppach extractor. This is a great saw, 'specially when fitted with a Wealdon 40t blade :mrgreen: It's dead accurate, but did require some fettling to get it even better. There's still some stuff to do on it (zero tol insert plate, new riving knife and guard) and there'll be a router table later on where the side table is at present

Big, huge thanks to Tiddles, Bob9fingers and Harbo (Rod) for all their invaluable help, guidance and muscle in getting a lot of this gear into the 'shop and setting it up. Comments, as ever, appreciated - Rob


----------



## Blister (28 Nov 2011)

Mmmmm Nice 

and not a shaving in sight :lol:


----------



## Max Power (28 Nov 2011)

Superb workplace, a place for everything and everything in it's place =D> . I wish I was that organised


----------



## Charlie Woody (28 Nov 2011)

That is a very nice collection of kit and the dust extraction must be fantastic as I can't see a speck of dust. No I'm not envious (if you believe that, you'll believe anything!!!)

Looks a good sized shop too - how big is it?


----------



## Jensmith (28 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the guided tour. Looks like a really well organised and laid out workshop.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (29 Nov 2011)

The clear tubing for the dust collector is a nice touch--get a little show of the sawdust whizzing by while you work.

Kirk


----------



## Fromey (29 Nov 2011)

That looks like what the North American's would call a "small" workshop. Palatial by my standards. I'm envious.


----------



## woodbloke (29 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the nice words thus far chaps...although it looks big, it's less than double garage size being 20x12' externally, so the interior dimensions (due to the insulation in the walls) is around a 100mm less. I've found that if everything is positioned correctly, stuff will fit in without having to use stands on castors. For example, the Jet 260 is positioned in such a way that timber passing through the thicknesser bed clears the Inca Euro 260 by 20mm and the DX bin by the same amount on the other side. Long stuff for the table saw gets pushed through the 'cat flap' in the door. The biggish space in front of the Startrite is for two reasons, the first being so that the AirPress bag can be laid on the floor (on a stand) and secondly, so that bigger projects can be assembled in a slightly larger space. The only two things that are mounted on castors though, are the AirPress stuff (which sits in front of the timber) and the new little unit by the side of it racked out to take all my G and F cramps. The only problem I do have is storing large sheets of ply and mdf, but I guess I'm not alone there...they get stored in the utility room in the house - Rob


----------



## Escudo (30 Nov 2011)

Great set-up Rob, glad to see my marking gauge on the tool wall.  

You put me a bit to shame, as I have not yet posted photo's of my shop or the Roubo bench I made this year.  

I am excited about the Axminster tool open day next year, but worried that the date may clash with my annual golf holiday which is always around that time. Participation will also preclude a trip a few weeks later to the Yandles spring show, although I was thinking that a trip to Yandles could be organised as part of the visit to Axy on a two day jolly.

We will have to see how it pans out.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Dec 2011)

Tony, the UKW visit to Ax is going to be a good one, but I had no input on deciding the date (09 Mar) which was set by Ian Styles - Rob


----------



## thecoder (1 Dec 2011)

>>>>>>>>> Jealous >>ME !   

Why does everyone elses workshop look better organised than mine ....probably because they are I guess...

Looks great ...well done


----------



## Waka (1 Dec 2011)

Nice set up Rob, but its not real, there's no dust in sight.


----------



## fraser (1 Dec 2011)

Looks fantastic! So tidy and organized!

Out of interest why did you decide to line the walls in mdf? I only ask because I am
looking to do mine ASAP and looking at the options. No offense but my first guess would have been that mdf would look a bit dull and not do much for the light, how is this for you? 

Was thinking either birch ply left au natural or something else painted white.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Dec 2011)

fraser":1t47fsgs said:


> Out of interest why did you decide to line the walls in mdf?


It's not mdf, but oil tempered hardboard with 50mm of Rockwool underneath - Rob


----------



## fraser (1 Dec 2011)

Cheers Rob

How do you rate the rockwool? I am considering using this in my shed, need some decent sound and heat insulation. Sound more important than heat really.

Was this the stuff you used? http://www.condell-ltd.com/ProductDetai ... ductID=583 

Walls, ceiling and floor?

John


----------



## woodbloke (2 Dec 2011)

fraser":3blvex3u said:


> Cheers Rob
> 
> How do you rate the rockwool? I am considering using this in my shed, need some decent sound and heat insulation. Sound more important than heat really.
> 
> ...


Pretty good stuff, easy to use, just cut it with a kitchen knife to get the slabs to size. Quite good sound insulation properties as well (or so my neighbours tell me) 100mm fg in the roof which is lot nastier to handle - Rob


----------



## fraser (3 Dec 2011)

Thanks rob, last question! How close is your workshop to your neighbors?!


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2011)

Congratulations on the completion of your new workshop, it looks super and no doubt will soon have a dusty outlook when you have built your timber store and stocked. 

If anyone could develope my 5 x5 mtr double garage for me like that I would be in heaven.


----------



## woodbloke (3 Dec 2011)

fraser":19oz430d said:


> Thanks rob, last question! How close is your workshop to your neighbors?!


Maybe about 10 or 12 metres or a bit more...difficult to assess - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

Well here's mine, in 'mid-rejig mode'. 
In fact, hardly started. 

More pics as I progress. Probably in a separate thread if anyone might find a single-garage shop interesting.

Total floor space 17' 6" x 9' (The extractor will be going under the stairs top left corner. Otherwise that is wasted space. 
Spot the deliberate mistake... (homer)


----------



## devonwoody (9 Feb 2012)

Mistake, I've just had a beer for lunch so you have got away with it. 

Give us a new thread!


----------



## woodbloke (9 Feb 2012)

The Charwood W650 has now been finally fully fettled :mrgreen: and sports a router table:







...instead of the rhs extension table. The fence has been made from some 12mm melamine faced ply:






that Bob9f let me have a while back (many thanks Bob) and the horrible crown guard:






...has now been replaced with a much better Suva style unit. There's also a new ZTI plate and the riving knife isn't steel...it's a lump of 3mm carbon fibre, surplus to Tiddles requirements (thanks Aiden) with a Wealden 40T blade - Rob


----------



## JakeS (9 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":4sjahjs6 said:


> the riving knife isn't steel...it's a lump of 3mm carbon fibre



How workable did you find that, as it goes? Any special requirements regarding cutting/machining?

I ask because I'm planning on doing a similar modification to my TS-200, but I'm having trouble sourcing steel for it at the correct thickness! Carbon fibre sheet seems to be more readily available...


----------



## Karl (9 Feb 2012)

Table saw mods look good Rob. Where did you get that blade guard from?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

devonwoody":17hlfeoh said:


> Mistake, I've just had a beer for lunch so you have got away with it.
> 
> Give us a new thread!



I did Woody. No one was interested.. 

Rob.... Where did you buy your router insert please?


----------



## MickCheese (9 Feb 2012)

Benchwayze":9glroinb said:


> devonwoody":9glroinb said:
> 
> 
> > Mistake, I've just had a beer for lunch so you have got away with it.
> ...



I'm interested in how you are going to get that quart in that pint pot. :?: 

Mick


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

Mick, 
I put my machines on a diet! 8) 

Yeah. It is one heck of a problem, but there are ideas spinning my wheels!


----------



## Unib (9 Feb 2012)

What a lovely workshop full of trinkets! My router table needs a new top surface – is that a top layer of hardboard on there?


----------



## marcros (9 Feb 2012)

Benchwayze":xq1ype4c said:


> devonwoody":xq1ype4c said:
> 
> 
> > Mistake, I've just had a beer for lunch so you have got away with it.
> ...



John,

Has your new thread disappeared- I had a quick glance earlier and was going to have a proper look now. Interesting to see how you organise the space because I have a similar area myself

Mark


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark,

I took it down for the moment; no one seemed to be commenting, so I thought maybe that was because there wasn't really much to comment on! 
It was a bit of a mess, I admit. I have the pics on file, so when I have made some significant improvement over the next week or so, I'll post them again, for comparisons. I know where everything has to go, and I do just about have the space. Just one problem. Getting a 350kg planer-thicknesser onto a trolley! 

Laters for more pics then.


----------



## marcros (9 Feb 2012)

sounds like a challenge. can you borrow an engine hoist from anywhere?


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

marcros":3q6tl01q said:


> sounds like a challenge. can you borrow an engine hoist from anywhere?



Mark, 

As it happens, I was putting the very question to No. One son, with regard to the capacity of these things. He is confident it'll work, and he can borrow one from his workplace. So now I have to find a welder! To make the trolley of course.. Still going to be a problem in the space I have, and there's a steep slope down to the street on my drive. Any carelessness, and my planer will demolish the house across the street, and end up in the centre of Brum! :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Feb 2012)

JakeS":xyupzwhx said:


> woodbloke":xyupzwhx said:
> 
> 
> > the riving knife isn't steel...it's a lump of 3mm carbon fibre
> ...


It definitely doesn't like bandaw blades!...cut and work it using metal working techniques, files, hacksaws etc. If you have something like a Proxxon or Dremel mini drill with suitable attachments, they'll workl with the stuff as well.

John - router table insert in a 6mm aluminium one from Axminster - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":1qlvzy2l said:


> JakeS":1qlvzy2l said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":1qlvzy2l said:
> ...



Cheers Rob... I thought it was a made-for-you job. I'll bear it in mind. I have a plastic one, but it flexes.


----------



## denvir (23 Mar 2012)

hello mate,your table top saw charnwood, is it any good im looking at getting the charnwood w619 and there is no reviwes on it can you help


----------



## woodbloke (23 Mar 2012)

denvir":2rxk2nnp said:


> hello mate,your table top saw charnwood, is it any good im looking at getting the charnwood w619 and there is no reviwes on it can you help


I suggest you go into WH Smith and get the current issue matey...my review of the W650 is in there - Rob


----------

